# Complete male pelvic ultrasound



## llesmes (Apr 9, 2015)

Recently, Aetna have been requesting notes when we bill CPT 76856 and they have been downcoding this code to CPT 76857. As example we have the following documentation: 

Bladder: the bladder has no residual. Bladdere volume measure - 0cc. Post void bladder volume was performed. PVR measured 0cc

Distal ureters: The distal ureters were not visualized.  Ureteral jets were not assessed.

Prostate: The prostate is in normal anatomic position. The prostate measures a calculated volume of 48 grams.  The prostate has calcifications

Seminal Vesicles: The seminal vesicles are normal
Impression(s):  Prostate enlargement and prostate calcification

Do you think this should be a limited or complete study? Please provide me with your input.  I will appreciate it. 
Thank you,


----------



## lorrieb23 (Oct 13, 2015)

*76857 on male patient*

I have recently come across the question as to whether or not a male patient could be billed for 76857 by our ultra sound tech. The physician ordered 76857 to get a view of the bladder but the tech interpreted the order as a 51798. This of course was denied for medical necessity because there wasn't a urological diagnosis for the test. Of course 76857 can be performed on a male patient. Not really sure why your payer is downcoding though. Just thought I would add to the conversation.


----------

